# [SOLVED]Kompilacja kernela error

## MaRcYs_GrHw

Witam prosze o pomoc. Otoz po wykonaniu polecenia make && make modules_install wyskakuje mi niestety: error: #error "CONFIG_PSYHICAL_START must be a multiple of 2MB"

O co chodzi??

Instalowalem juz 5 razy z handbooka i zawsze ten sam b^3+-d, wywalalem juz flagi USE itp itd.

Krok po kroku z handbooka i kibel.

Dodam ?e na LIVE DVD wywala sie rownie? podczas kompilacji kernela.

Sprobuje dzisiaj juz zasysam minimall i LIVEDVD pod x86 i686.

jak to nic nie da strzelam sobie w ^3ep. 

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## tangram

Cześć ja bym zrobił tak:

Sprawdził czy w pliku .config jądra występują ta zmienna o której piszesz,

jeśli występuję zajrzał bym do helpa jądra( tego który jest wyświetlany np. podczas menuconfig)

i poczytał czego ona dotyczy.

Aby sprawdzić gdzie występuje błąd rozdzielił bym proces make: zamiast make && modules_install

Puścił bym najpierw samo make.

Powodzenia.

----------

## binas77

Podaj nam :

 emerge --info

 cat /usr/src/linux/.config

Podejżewam, że wiem w czym tkwi błąd, ale muszę się upewnić... wróżkami nie jesteśmy

----------

## Kajan

Też to miałem, w configu którego będziesz używać znajdz takie coś:

```

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

```

zmień to na:

```

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x200000

```

ponadto powino się mienić CONFIG_RELOCATABLE a więc odnajdujesz i zmnieniasz na:

```

CONFIG_RELOCATABLE=y

```

Zapisujesz zmiany i będzie OK.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## binas77

Ooo właśnie - Kajan... to miałem na myśli.

----------

## Robert W.

 *MaRcYs_GrHw wrote:*   

> Witam prosze o pomoc. Otoz po wykonaniu polecenia make && make modules_install wyskakuje mi niestety: error: #error "CONFIG_PSYHICAL_START must be a multiple of 2MB"
> 
> O co chodzi??
> 
> Instalowalem juz 5 razy z handbooka i zawsze ten sam błąd, wywalalem juz flagi USE itp itd.
> ...

 

Ja bym skompilował jądro na domyślnym configu np. /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/defconfig.

Jeśłi pójdzie, to potem kompilacja z dadanymi opcjami które są Ci potrzebne, a których nie uwzględniła poprzednia kompilacja.

----------

## Kajan

A o to oficjalny fragment noty (changelogs) kernela 2.6.22 dlaczego tak ma być jak podałem:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> x86_64 kernel needs to be compiled for 2MB aligned addresses.
> 
> 

 

 :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## MaRcYs_GrHw

Dzieki za pomoc. Dzisiaj w po 21 bedziemy stawiac Gentoo na nowo  :Smile: 

Pozdro /all

----------

## MaRcYs_GrHw

Po waszych uwagach kompilacja poszla bez problemu  :Smile: 

Problem pojawil sie przy starcie systemu otóż grub wykonał error 23...  :Sad: 

Mniemam ze nie wkompilowalem sterowników SATA do mojego jajka.

Bo po zmianie z sd... na hd... poszło ale tylko do pewnego momenty gdzie Kernel panik mnie pozdrowił  :Smile: 

```

SATA Controller: Intel Corporartion 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02)

```

Z tym sobie pewnie poradze.

Ale mam jeszcze pytanko jako ze jestem powiedzmy to zielony w gentoo. 

1. Jak ustawie sobie make menuconfig wszystkie opcje i późmiech chce znaowu skompilowac (bo o czyms zapomnialem) czy cóś jak zapisac konfiguracje aby byla "moja" a nie domyślna.  :Question: 

----------

## Robert W.

 *MaRcYs_GrHw wrote:*   

>  Jak ustawie sobie make menuconfig wszystkie opcje i późmiech chce znaowu skompilowac (bo o czyms zapomnialem) czy cóś jak zapisac konfiguracje aby byla "moja" a nie domyślna. 

 Przy wyjściu z make menuconfig masz pytanie czy zapisać wprowadzone zmiany, jeśli powiesz "tak", to zostana one zapisane do pilu .config, i ten plik będzie wczytany podczas kolejnego uruchomienia make menuconfig.

----------

## MaRcYs_GrHw

No tak to było do przwidzenia   :Embarassed: 

Z genkernelem zapewne jest tak samo  :Smile: 

Aczkolwiek nie wiem, albo wczoraj za dużo piwa i nie zaznaczałem save  :Question:   :Question: 

Albo no nie wiem, bo za kazdym razem musialem zmieniac wszystko od nowa.

Może dzisiaj bedzie lepiej  :Smile: 

----------

## MaRcYs_GrHw

A propo SATA wystarczy że zrobie sobie tak: 

```

Device Drivers --->

  Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  --->

    <*> ATA device support

    <*>   AHCI SATA support

```

i tak

```

Device Drivers  --->

ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->

< > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

```

przypomne mój sterownik SATA

```

SATA Controller: Intel Corporartion 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02) 

```

----------

## MaRcYs_GrHw

Gdyby ktos mial taki sam problem niech zastosuje sie do rady Kajana.

Dzieki Kajan tym bardziej ze od poczatku gdy sie pojawilem udzielasz mi trafnych porad. DZIEKI

POZDRAWIAM

----------

